# Where does the vape go?



## Juan_G (1/3/19)

Good morning everyone!

I was asked a very strange question this morning and maybe this has been discussed before so please move it to the right place if needed.

The people that I stay with asked me if the vaporized liquid goes into the couches, clothes etc like cigarette smoke does and I wasn't sure what to say. I feel that this should almost not even be a topic considering how good it smells. They smoke up the whole house every day with cigarettes so the house smells like that. I have not noticed any long lingering smells from my vape when entering the lounge etc.

I would like to hear your thoughts on this please?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

I would think it evaporates unlike cigarette smoke which will hang around and just blow away... so i doubt it will stain something with smell like smokes do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/19)

What @StompieZA said

I've vaped inside the house when my mom was away and they haven't said anything about smells because it doesnt linger like cigarette smoke does

So I also think it just vaporates into normal air.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (1/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I was asked a very strange question this morning and maybe this has been discussed before so please move it to the right place if needed.
> 
> ...



Hi @Juan_G 

Good question and there are two parts to it

First one is that vapour from vaping certainly does NOT make furniture or clothes stink. I have been vaping for years indoors and no-one has ever complained. Only time is if you have a nice big vapour session in a closed environment, then it does look very "vapoury" for a person entering the space. But it dissipates soon and if the room has a window open it dissipates even quicker.

Next part is where does the vapour actually go?

Vapour is just an aerosol version of the ingredients - PG/VG/nic/flavourants

I assume these molecules just mix with the air around us and increase the concentration of them in the air. When you open a window or get some ventilation going, that higher concentration of vapour in air probably moves outside and mixes with other air.

I would love to know what happens if you vape in a closed jar and leave it for a while. Is there any condensation that forms? I.e. Does it go back to the e-liquid state that it was before vaporisation? 

Maybe someone has found some research on this and could share.

In any event i dont think the slightly higher concentration of vapour in the air (in say your house) is dangerous. There was a study done on second hand vapour that concluded it was virtually harmless to others. (Compared to second hand smoke from cigarettes which can be harmful, especially in confined spaces like a car etc)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/19)

The boiling points of juice ingredients are :

water (100'C)
PG (188'C)
nicotine (247'C)
VG (290'C)

A liquid doesn't have to boil for it to evaporate. Very cold water will also evaporate but at a slower rate.

Evaporation occurs whenever a molecule of the fluid leaves the surface and is able to escape the intermolecular forces of attraction. Boiling just increases the rate of evaporation.

In any fluid, most molecules have some average speed, some have very low speed and some have very high speed. Evaporation occurs when some high-speed molecule, which has enough speed to overcome intermolecular forces of attraction, escapes from the fluid into air.

I am no scientist but if water boils at 100 'C and VG at 290'C I would imagine that it would evaporate, but at a lower rate (all other conditions being the same, such as temp, and air pressure). 

My guess is that juice will fall on all household surfaces but will eventually evaporate.

Perhaps a science boffin like @KZOR can help us out here ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## KZOR (1/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Perhaps a science boffin like @KZOR can help us out here ?



Vapor particles evaporate within seconds of being released because they are very fine and contain more energy (thus breaking up quicker) since being released by a heating process.
Studies have also show that there is no accumulation of particles in a room following subjects' vaping.
This was also observed under no room ventilation conditions, representing a worst case scenario.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (1/3/19)

I have found that certain flavours "stick" around much longer than others when vaped. For example when I vaped Crusty I could smell it on my T-shirt afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/19)

Trishan Gounden said:


> I have found that certain flavours "stick" around much longer than others when vaped. For example when I vaped Crusty I could smell it on my T-shirt afterwards.



I have found that with some tobaccoes and desserts but not often

But the smell goes away fairly quickly for me. 

My wife would pick it up in a second if it was on my clothes for long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/3/19)

Im no scientist, but I have been known to have some logic.
So firstly walk into a vape lounge and see if the air is clear and the so called vapour quickly dissapeared.
Sit in your car close windows and vape a few minutes, leave car(closed), come back in half and hour open door and see and smell what comes out.
Put oil in pan, switch stove on and leave for few minutes, without any flames(combustion), see if you see smoke or vappour.
Drop ejuice between fingers, rub it, does it feel like water or oil?

Lastly, take a piece of tissue/toiletpaper, soak the end in water and try and set it alight.
Now take another piece, soak it in ejuice and set it alight. Tell us if the tissue/toiletpaper is burning, or is it working like an oil/parrafin lamp, wick is fine just the liquid is burning. (Oil or water vapour?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/19)

Silver said:


> I would love to know what happens if you vape in a closed jar and leave it for a while. Is there any condensation that forms? I.e. Does it go back to the e-liquid state that it was before vaporisation?
> 
> Maybe someone has found some research on this and could share.



Ok - let's see











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (1/3/19)

Thought you were going to ask where it goes INSIDE you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/3/19)

Tonights loadshedding Japanese cotton lamp

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)

There is most certainly some residue left on things from vaping... My cleaning executive has to spend extra attention on the inside of my windscreen because there is a build up that needs to be taken care of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Darius1332 (1/3/19)

If you vape in a not well ventilated area where house fixtures can be cold you will get condensation of something oily. Not sure if this is PG or VG but I had a lot on my livingroom lights last winter. Gf won't let me open windows as she has a phobia for insects and the specific lights i noticed liquid on are almost never used. Also found some in my PC case when I cleaned it.

Now I just have a window open always and promised to 'deal' with any bugs that enter the flat. 

If you look for this question in reddit you will find posts of people having found condensation in electronics that have cold metal surfaces.

TLDR: If you dont ventilate an area you can get oily condensation on cold surfaces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is most certainly some residue left on things from vaping... My cleaning executive has to spend extra attention on the inside of my windscreen because there is a build up that needs to be taken care of.


I quote an old friend who does discus breeding that he noticed film residue on the surface water of his fish tanks. So he only vapes out of the windows and hot boxes his bakkie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - let's see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So after an hour there was no visible Vapour anymore. I just filled it up again. I'm sure eventually I should see some condensation - but don't hold your breath (yet). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - let's see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted.

Will do a plastic bag with cloth inside

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jebula999 (1/3/19)

I'm just gonna leave this here.

Had this monitor for just about 2-3 years now. My buttons started packing up and pressing themselves.
I decided to open it up to have a look, and this liquid came dripping out.

When i thought about it, the substance was very slippery, had 0 smell/colour and was not sticky.


This my friends is the vape residue building up inside my computer screen, and there was ALOT of it.

I never sit in a closed room, there is always a door or window open (My PC is right next to a patio door which leads to a balcony) so ventilation is not an issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)

Jebula999 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here.
> 
> Had this monitor for just about 2-3 years now. My buttons started packing up and pressing themselves.
> I decided to open it up to have a look, and this liquid came dripping out.
> ...


"My PC is right next to a patio door which leads to a balcony" changes in air temp. will cause this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/3/19)

Jebula999 said:


> I never sit in a closed room, there is always a door or window open (My PC is right next to a patio door which leads to a balcony) so ventilation is not an issue.



I prefer a closed door while looking at a screen........ sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/3/19)

Jebula999 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here.
> 
> Had this monitor for just about 2-3 years now. My buttons started packing up and pressing themselves.
> I decided to open it up to have a look, and this liquid came dripping out.
> ...


Dont want so see what your lungs look like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (1/3/19)

Wow! You guys really went all out in answering my question. I really appreciate everyones input and thoughts. 

I have also noticed the vape film that sits on the car windows. But I haven't seen it anywhere else. Yes the smell lingers a bit when vaping indoors but so does cigarette smoke in its own way.

I can't smell it on my clothes or anything else for that matter. Must also add that our 2nd lounge is outside on a larger than normal verandah and thats where I do most of my vaping and I believe the wind coming through there pretty much blows it all away.

Thank you guys again for being so awesome and helpfull and I will read the in depth messages with more attention.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/19)

So here it is as promised @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So here it is as promised @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> View attachment 159426


Afterwards..





No smell on the dish towel and it's bone dry...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Afterwards..
> 
> 
> No smell on the dish towel and it's bone dry...



I filled my jar about 6 times / also nothing, but I am sure that my experiment did not produce results because I got lazy / should probably do many more jars full 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (2/3/19)

I have found that VG leaves a terrible residue of brown powder. You won't ordinarily notice it on household surfaces because you remove it when dusting so it doesn't build up. But try vaping in a room with a PC for several months, then open the PC case and clean out the fans inside. They will be caked with brown dust. I believe this is the same residue that collects on car windows. It's not moist and has no smell, it's just a like a fine darkish brown dust.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/19)

A residue will definately be left. I have to regularly clean my car's window where vape has left a oily like residue

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/19)

I was watching this video from Dash Vapes on YouTube.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I was watching this video from Dash Vapes on YouTube.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I was watching this video from Dash Vapes on YouTube.



Yeah as a rule of caution, seeing vaping can distract one from the job on hand, it's a rule of mine is to never vape at my pc when I'm busy with something or playing a game. 

Even as a smoker, I never smoked in the house and the same rule carried over when I switched to vaping. I see it as taking a break so it gives one a chance to stretch a bit before going back to your desk. 

I have a lot of dust to deal with so I have this habit of cleaning my pc out up to 3 times a year. Perhaps this habit is why my system has lasted 10 years or more. And it still works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/3/19)

RichJB said:


> I have found that VG leaves a terrible residue of brown powder. You won't ordinarily notice it on household surfaces because you remove it when dusting so it doesn't build up. But try vaping in a room with a PC for several months, then open the PC case and clean out the fans inside. They will be caked with brown dust. I believe this is the same residue that collects on car windows. It's not moist and has no smell, it's just a like a fine darkish brown dust.


I highly doubt it's VG because I don't vape indoors and I get a lot of brown dust. When I do cleaning maintenance, more often I have to clean the fans with a damp cloth. Including the fan and heatsink for the CPU.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/3/19)

Seems that people are more worried about their pc's than their lungs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

